# 3D Drucker - eure Meinung



## screamfine (12. Oktober 2016)

Hey zusammen,
ich lese seit Tagen verschiedene Reviews und Testberichte zu 3D Druckern durch, kann mich aber nicht wirklich entscheiden. Die Preise gehen ja doch stark auseinander. In der Top 10 auf dieser Seite z.b. (Top 10 - 3D Drucker Test) wird z.b. der Dremel 3D Drucker empfohlen. Positiv: scheinbar deutscher Anbieter und Ready 2 Go. Dann gibts aber auch noch die richtig teuren Drucker wie die von Ultimaker usw. Was machen die denn besser als die "günstigen"? Welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Toby-ch (12. Oktober 2016)

screamfine schrieb:


> Dann gibts aber auch noch die richtig teuren Drucker wie die von Ultimaker usw. Was machen die denn besser als die "günstigen"? Welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen?



Die teuren sind genauer als die günstigeren, wobei das auch nicht immer stimmt.

Was möchtest du mit dem Drucker ausdrucken?

Ich habe einen XYZprinting Da Vinci Junior 1.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Es gibt verschiedene Druckmedien:

PLA: Polylactide – Wikipedia
Schmelzpunkt die drucktemp liegt bei 200 - 201°C
150–160 °C
Glastemperatur	 Bedeutet das es von fest zu weiche wechselt. BSP eine Handy hülle aus PLA könnte oder wird dir im sommer im Auto verlaiufen, oder weich werden.
45–65 °C

Jedoch ist die Geruchsentwicklung nicht so stark, und die Druckplatte wird nicht beheizt.

ABS:
Acrylnitril-Butadien-Styrol – Wikipedia
Ist Härter somit auch schwerer zu bearbeiten..

Ich empfehle dir ein 3D Drucker von:XYZprinting

Regelmäßige Firmware updates und software Mac Unterstützung
XYZprinting | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Modellpalette ist sehr gross:
einsteiger den habe ich:
XYZprinting Da Vinci Junior 1.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Profie 
http://geizhals.de/xyzprinting-da-vinci-1-0-pro-3in1-3f1asxeu00b-a1509473.html

Druck mit zwei Farben
http://geizhals.eu/xyzprinting-da-vinci-2-0a-duo-3f20axeu01b-a1503635.html

Was du nicht vergessen darfst, wen du nicht 3D zeichnen kannst was jetzt nicht sehr einfach ist, bist du auf Modelle aus dem Web angewiesen die gibt es zu hauf, jedoch ist es aus meiner sicht eine Spielerei  und da für ein gerät ULTIMAKER 2 http://geizhals.eu/ultimaker-2-extended-a1393587.html 2500€ ausgeben würde ich nicht.. außer du kannst teile selber Zeichen und möchtest diese dan verkaufen oä.


----------

